# Whirlpool Gold Series Dishwasher not draining completly



## gregmt79 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello,

I have a Whirlpool Gold Series Dishwasher. Model # WDT710PAYM0. It is not draining completely. It has about an inch or so of water left after its cycle and I am have to push the Stop (Drain) Button again once the cycle is complete to get all the water out.

I have pulled it out and disconnected all the hoses and cleaned them. I pulled the drain pump to check it as well. That is fine as well. 

I disconnected the drain hose from the sink and had it drain in a 5 gal bucket. It drains but like above I have to push "Stop" again to get it to drain all the way.

Any ideas of what the problem is. Is there a way to set the timer on the drain pump so it runs longer or is there another place that can be clogged that I haven't checked. I am stumped as what to do next.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2014)

The drain line needs to loop high under the sink. Welcome to the site.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi,

Either a restriction in the drain system or bad drain pump. Check all hoses to and from the drain pump...if ok new drain pump time...






Drain pump Manufacturer Number W10348269

Replacement helps...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=epyFoymiPiI

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 1, 2014)

Some water is normal to keep the seals from drying out. FYI


----------

